# Southcentral PA Helper Training



## dboyd527 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi! Question for anyone in the central PA/Northern MD area! I've been on the hunt for helper seminar's within driving distance (a few hours) of central PA. My husband has been getting some helper training from our trainers who are sadly moving out of state (good for them though!) So we are in search of someone that would continue his training. Any suggestions? We also have two GSD's 9 and 10 months that we are training and working towards a BH goal now and then SchH 1. We are not part of a club as this is just a hobby that we really really enjoy. Any input would be appreciated! Thank you all!


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Can I take a stab and guess you are in the State College / Altoona / etc area ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Just kidding, looked at your profile 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

But if you go to the GSD national club website they have a directory of local clubs and almost all of them seem to offer training 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Helper seminars are listed on the USCA site, but to participate you are encouraged to be a USCA member. I don't know if this link will work, I'm logged in as a member to access it:
United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Region/Events
Copy/pasted it:

Fair Hill Schutzhund Club
Kevin Vickers
Elkton, MD
(302) 383-9736


Greater Philadelphia Schutzhund Club
Barbara A. Hill
Tylersport, PA
(215) 257-1565


Hegins Valley Police & Schutzhund Club
Blair Faust
Shamokin, PA
(570) 274-2549



Johann Platt Schutzhund Verein
Joyce Burdette
New Windsor, MD
(410) 875-2045


Lehigh Valley Performance K9s
Tina Werkheiser
North Hampton,, PA
(610) 216-9618


Mid-Atlantic Working Dog Club
Margaret L Graf
Newville, PA
(717) 776-5110


----------

